# New member!



## tylergoody (May 19, 2021)

Hi all, been trawling all forums before deciding to join here and did my 1st pork butt Sunday just gone, loved every minute despite doing so with a BIG hangover! 
Dont really know how the forum works but would like to post a couple pics and ask a few questions so please point me in the right direction.
Thanks in advance, Luke.


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 19, 2021)

tylergoody said:


> Hi all, been trawling all forums before deciding to join here and did my 1st pork butt Sunday just gone, loved every minute despite doing so with a BIG hangover!
> Dont really know how the forum works but would like to post a couple pics and ask a few questions so please point me in the right direction.
> Thanks in advance, Luke.


Welcome from  South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country. Were are you from?  You asked the right question, now just sit back and wait for the system admins and long term members to reply.  These folks are great and  have a wonderful willingness to help. 
John


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 19, 2021)

Welcome from Nova Scotia , Luke

This is the place for questions and answers , and yes we all like to see pictures for what you cook , how you cook and what you cook in, that's machines not cloths.   lol

David


----------



## kruizer (May 19, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Mike's Meat (May 19, 2021)

Welcome from New Jersey.  This is a great place for info and tips.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 19, 2021)

Welcome from Minnesota. You'll figure this websight out and it will become worse than crack or meth!!! Its awesome here!


----------



## Colin1230 (May 19, 2021)

Welcome from Kansas City, Luke! Whatcha cookin' on?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2021)

Welcome to SMF! 
Happy to have you join the group!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (May 20, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. 
Jim


----------



## Steve H (May 20, 2021)

Welcome from NY!


----------



## 912smoker (May 20, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga  !
Keith


----------



## Torc (May 20, 2021)

Welcome from Cincy!


----------

